# What shells do u use?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Just wondering what u all use for shells. Brand, size, gauge. Another question i was wondering is do u guys buy yer shells in the case before season or a few boxs at a time? If you buy them buy the case where do u suggest to buy them from for the cheapest price? Thanks


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I use Fed. Premium BB 3" 12 gauge. Got in a case because I got them for free. Otherwise I generally buy same thing, premium shells, BB, but box by box. If i get cases I tend to have a lot left over and I dont like that.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I buy whatever is on sale, I know that as long as my aim is true, any shell I buy will bring down the bird. I shoot alot of estate BB 12guage or federal. Usually we buy by the case each year, one case per person is usually plent for the waterfowl season and if needed just buy a box here and there


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

3 1/2in BBB, Winchester Dry-locks. 12ga


----------



## cheapdux (Nov 2, 2006)

Hand Loads

10 gauge
federal hull
1.5 oz of BBB steel
"SAM 1" buffer
balistics products - BPD-Tuff wad, with 3 slits cut by hand 3/4 of the wads length.
BLUE DOT powder

Tight, even sonsisten patterns out of my browning bps with a extended Patternmaster choke. Whacks 'em real hard from 4 to 40 yards and still can reach out for clean-ups and finish shots.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

3 inch Expert BB


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

3 1/2 inch BB Winchester Experts 12 a box at scheels. If you buy them by the case you get a 10% per case discount.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Mostly use Experts #2 for ducks and BB for geese, like Federal Ultra-shok BB's and #2 hevi's for late season big honks. ALWAYS buy in case quantities...usually get between 5% and 10% off. As long as you keep them dry, and cool, they will last for YEARS. Watch the sales, watch the big retailers...those are the places you will find the best deals because they can get the best deals. Buying in case quantities can save you some big time cash if you can afford to stockpile ammo...especially with the way metal prices have been. The very best time to buy shells is actually in early spring-mid spring when the retailers are getting rid of the seasons stock. I was in Georgia at BPS in May and picked up 3" Remington nitro steel BB (4 cases) for $3.18 per box. Do I shoot Remington Nitro steel??...NO, but for $3.18 per box I'm gonna Try!! :beer:


----------



## Swanger (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, $3.18/box. I think I could get used to the Nitros for that price. If you don't like them, solid trap load.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Trap loads.......Yeah...you know I never really thought about the fact that I picked 'em up for a buck cheaper per box than AA's. Guess the fellas in Savannah, GA don't need BB's Very much....the associate told me he didn't even know why they ordered 'em in the first place!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Winchester Supreme's 3" BB's and 3.5" BB. Keep an eye on the big stores after Jan. They usually put them on sale then, and I stock up. Get the good stuff at the cheap stuff price!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Expert hi-velocity 2's. A case was 40 bucks at wal-mart towards the end of the spring snow goose season last year. Got 4 cases.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

This year I have about eight boxes in three different brands and sizes
#3,#2,#1,bb,bbb,T winchester remington kent

You never know if they are going to be up close or have the odd bemoth come gliding in...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Typically 12 ga. 3 inch Kent BB's. I picked up a few boxes of Black Cloud just to see what it'll do, I don't think it will become my regular though, I've done good enough with the cheaper stuff.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

If I were you to having Remington sportman's #BB,1,2 1 3/8 oz. I felling in love sportman's instead Esate. Because good for knock them so hard and good targets. :thumb:


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

i seem to collect shells thoughout the year,

starting out
2 cases of wingmster HD 3.5in 2's 109.00 a case ad dicks last this winter

4 boxes black cloud 3.5in 4's

2 boxes Federal Premium 3in 6's Gotta love early teal season

and 8 billion other random half boxes and such


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

KENT FASTEEL

3 inch 1 shot

I buy mine by the case....i use 1 1/2 cases a year, I use 1's for both duck and geese.

120$ a case...but its cheaper then buying it for 14$ a box at cabelas.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Federal ultra shock 3.5 1 1/2oz at 1500 fps in BBB, and 2s


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

kent 3 inch bb-for geese..2 for ducks
also used federal premium

like my hunting buddy wdw says.." 3 inch.. who needs 3 1/2 when you shoot them at 15 yds wiht their feet down"


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Exactly what I think too. Who needs BB, BBB, or T's when they are 15 feet from your blind? I shoot 2's early season through mid-season for everything and then BB's for the late season. Right now I've got two cases of 3 1/2 BB's that I got reasonably priced this summer. I also have some remnants from cases of shells in the past, mostly 2's or 1's. So, all I have to buy is another case of 3 inch 2's and I will be ready.

Trust me shooting 2's for geese is nice when you get to october and both the ducks and geese are coming into the field. I got so sick of have specific goose loads and trying to fumble out my duck loads and throw in my goose loads only to have the birds flare from my movement and have to switch it back up.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I bought a box of the black clouds at sheels on saturday also. I don't think it would become a regular goose shell at 21 bucks a box, but we will se how they work.

I mostly shoot federals and kents. My kents started to misfire(1 every couple boxes) so i have kinda gotten away from them. I really had trouble with the winchester drylocks and experts. So even though they are significantly cheaper i stay aways from them.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

ive never had good luck with remington....misfires, duds..

ill stick with winchester and kent and federal


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I like Winchester shells. Their powder burns cleaner than Federal/Kent. (Same thing.) Typically I buy whatever is cheapest. If I could afford it, I would shoot only Supremes. 2s early for geese, BBs Late. 4s for ducks in fields occasionally.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Expert High Veloccity 3" BB for honkers

Expert High Velocity 3" 4 Shot for Duckies...sometimes i throw some BBs at em to


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I like the Remington Hevi Shot 3 inch #2. I also like the Hevi Steel, also 3 inch in #2.
More expensive, but only 1 cripple lost last year. I might try some Remington HD? Expensive, but really not too bad with the rebate?
Good hunting everyone!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok daddy warbucks. 
Not all of us are millionaires, sitting on our golden thrones, drinking 200 dollar a glass scotch and smoking cuban cigars.
Just kidding.
I found the remington HDs to be unbelievable, used two boxes last year and really noticed the difference in knockdown power, and lethal killing range. Usually used the winchester supremes. 
This year though like I stated above going all fed. premiums.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im using the fed. 1 and forth T shot 12 gauge.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

i usually use 3in federials for geese and 2 3/4 fours for ducks


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Teal......2 3/4" 7 1/2's ..anybrand
Ducks....early Kent 3" 2's...late Kent 3" BB's

Geese....Kent 3 1/2" BB's or BBB's

Thinking about picking up a few boxes of 4's, for certain days.


----------



## adam noble (Nov 11, 2005)

I normally go with Experts, got curious and picked up some Black Cloud triple b's, they leave a hole in a breast you can stick your pinky in!


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

i bought a case of tungsten matrix 3.5in #1's last year. I have 1 box left after spring goose, it has now doubled in price. 10 shells is 56.99 at cabelas


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

6 dolla a shot.
ive seen it all now.
kents or federals
3 or 3.5" BBs at everything.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

no shotgun shell is worth that much. :sniper:


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats insane, do the math, you know how much goose would be worth per pound. I stick with expert 3in. BB for geese, and 3in. #2 for ducks.

Josh


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

geez i see most of you guys use some sort of BB. I use fiocchi BBB for geese and 2 shot experts for ducks.
what makes most of you choose BB over BBB?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

BB has higher pelet count and is more then lethal enough. + you're not supposed to shoot anything bigger then BB through a drakekiller.

I usually shoot 3" blue box federal 1 1/4 ounce in BB or 2's for ducks. Also shoot the remington sportsman and sometimes kent with the same specs. I'm not all that worried about trying to shoot ducks with BB's or geese w/ 2's. If you put it on em you shouldn't have any problems. Only exception is late season honks who seem to be able to take a shot a little better so I stick to the BB's.


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

Winchester Expert BB for geese, I prefer the 1 1/4 oz shot. I use Expert #2 for ducks. These shells work good for me, and can usually be found for about $10 a box.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Verg,

If I told you I shoot 3" 2's for most of the season at geese, would you think I'm crazy??? Because I do... and they work. Only later in the year will I step it up, and then it is normally only to 3" BB's. I do have the capability to shoot 3.5", but I don't believe I have in over 5 years.


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

T Shot said:


> Verg,
> 
> If I told you I shoot 3" 2's for most of the season at geese, would you think I'm crazy??? Because I do... and they work. Only later in the year will I step it up, and then it is normally only to 3" BB's. I do have the capability to shoot 3.5", but I don't believe I have in over 5 years.


Can I ask why your name is T Shot then :beer: I agree though, only late in the season will I think about shooting 3.5"

Josh


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

Estate 3" BBB..........may not be the best shell but it works for me :sniper:


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Kent Fasteel 3 1/2 BB for geese

3 inch 2shot for duck


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Josh_Flem said:


> Can I ask why your name is T Shot then :beer: I agree though, only late in the season will I think about shooting 3.5"
> 
> Josh


You certainly may. I suppose it was as original as I could get when picking a screen name. And, I suppose, when I was finally old enough to carry a gun, the steel shot requirement was in its infancy, and EVERYBODY was shooting T Shot because thats what the "experts" told us to use and because steel was so horrible that you would try anything to gain an advantage.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

I really like estate BB for geese and 2's for ducks.

Just so everyone knows we took apart a federal shell an estate shell and a winchester expert shell and looked at the bbs inside. the federals looked good and they were all round . same with the estates but when we opened the experts there were lots of bbs that were ovals and had chunks of steel hanging off them. I don't know how these can even shoot straight.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

how many of you spent several hundred extra dollars for a 3.5in gun and only shoot 3in shells though.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

T-shot,
I should maybe change my name to overkill then cuz i shoot my 10ga. now and then with 3 1/2 bbb. Love it!! Knock down geese at 50 yds easily in which 2 shot won't do. Will crack her out this weekend.

Actually i shoot my 12 more often now and usually use bb or bbb but more usually bbb. I have started to go down to 3 in also for geese the last few years realizing that it really hasn't been much of a difference except in the pocket book. Heck I only shoot 35-40 geese a year so i guess i just stick with what has always worked. I remember when i was a kid a lot of guys used F shot at sand lake. Do they even make it anymore??


----------



## Josh_Flem (Aug 30, 2007)

T Shot said:


> Josh_Flem said:
> 
> 
> > Can I ask why your name is T Shot then :beer: I agree though, only late in the season will I think about shooting 3.5"
> ...


Sounds good to me, good luck this year

Josh


----------

